# Enlevez et vérifiez la cartouche noire (HP Photosmart C4180)



## zamal85 (18 Septembre 2009)

N'ayant pas trouvé de réponse à ma question sur le forum ou internet je me permet de vous poser la question.

J'ai un problème avec mon HP C4180
Elle me dit "Enlevez et vérifiez la cartouche noire" et refuse de faire quoi que se soit.
J'ai donc enlevé et retiré la cartouche, rien ne change, j'ai changé de cartouche, rien de change.

J'ai aussi retiré la cartouche, éteint l'imprimante, refermé les compartiment, rallumé l'imprimante (elle me dit alors mettez une cartouche) ce que je fais et ça ne change rien.


----------



## lappartien (18 Septembre 2009)

cartouche hp?


----------



## BOUNCHES (4 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, 
j'ai exactement le même souci... et j'hésite maintenant à racheter une cartouche HP si cela ne résout pas le problème. Quelqu'un a t'il pu joindre l'assistance HP? 
merci


----------

